# 2 iframe via JavaScript aufrufen



## Haerti (6. Nov 2008)

Tag zusammen,

ich habe mir eine kleine Seite in HTML und JS geschrieben, bestehend aus einer Tabelle mit 3 iframes.






Hinter den beiden Textzeilen "F-Jugend" und "E-Jugend" liegt eine onclick Function.

Beim Aufruf der JS Funktion soll jetzt in den zwei markierten iframes jeweils ein neuer Inhalt entstehen.
Weis jmd wie man in einer JavaSript Function 2 iframes gleichzeitig aufrufen kann???


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Nov 2008)

JavaScript != Java


----------



## Haerti (6. Nov 2008)

Sag sehr viel aus   
heist also geht nicht oder was genau darf ich darunter verstehen ?


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Haerti (6. Nov 2008)

OK Sry mein Fehler!


----------

